# My woven shawl is done



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I finished it yesterday and am pretty happy with how this yarn worked out. It was a little tedious, but I would use it again. It's called Premier Flowers. This is one of my entries in the 2016 county fair in my area. I have enough yarn left over so I may either make a bag or hat to match.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

WOW how pretty. I will going to the fair this week there is always a lady up there doing this kinda weaving. I can't wait to go then the fiber fest in Oct. Yours will be a blue ribbon for sure plus best in show. I bet my bottom dollar on it.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful shawl. Let us know how you do at the fair .


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous shawl. I love how the yarn worked up.....so pretty.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The shawl is beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty :sm24:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful..... great job!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful! I plan to enter a machine knit shawl in our fair this year. They have premiums specifically for machine knits!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Reba1 said:


> Beautiful! I plan to enter a machine knit shawl in our fair this year. They have premiums specifically for machine knits!


Good luck. We will be watching for pictures and the ribbons.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

mama879 said:


> Good luck. We will be watching for pictures and the ribbons.


Absolutely, good luck!


----------



## Cathyco (Feb 10, 2014)

Beautiful shawl! What a great entry for the fair. How long have you been weaving and what type loom?


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks. . . . I've been weaving for about 5 years now. . .this was done on a 7ft. triangular loom. . .I also weave wagon wheel rugs and have done some weaving on my Cricket rigid heddle loom. Last year I acquired a floor loom, but just haven't had the time to really work on it. . . my winter project this year because I really want to make some rugs. I just love weaving, and knitting. . . if only work didn't get in the way of my crafting. . . .have a good one!!!!


----------

